

Ask HN: which web server use sctp instead of tcp? - dkd

I am just curious and couldn't find much info about it in google.
======
ifmw
HN isn't really much of a Q&A site but there both quora [0] and stackoverflow
[1] have existing questions and answers that may point you toward better
answers.

SCTP is a below HTTP so you'll find some operating systems with drivers that
can communicate using it. A quick look at wikipedia shows this fine list of
implementations in the OS and userland implementations [2].

I'm not aware of anything that serves HTTP exclusively over SCTP.

You may want to pay attention to devices along the path which could cause
problems though! [3]

[0] <http://www.quora.com/SCTP> [1]
<http://stackoverflow.com/questions/tagged/sctp> [2]
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stream_Control_Transmission_Pro...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stream_Control_Transmission_Protocol#Implementations)
[3] [http://serverfault.com/questions/145716/sctp-stability-
and-p...](http://serverfault.com/questions/145716/sctp-stability-and-
performance)

------
ohnivak
So is <http://beepl.com>

